# Dog friendly slug and snail killer



## baz_Jaq (Aug 1, 2010)

Just caught Benson giving licky face to a huge black slug in the garden

Our garden is north facing with clay soil and appears to be a slug and snail heaven. In view of all the issues with lung worm I would really like to get rid of them before he decides they would make a nice snack.

Has anyone any suggestions on how to safely kill off these creatures without harming the dog


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Slugs & snails carry lungworm, is his worming up to date? may be worth phoning the vet & having a chat
copper strips or nematodes are meant to be effective & there are 'safe' pellets available although I don't know much about them, or a beer trap, although lots of beneficial garden bugs will fall in these too
ETA or encourage slug eating birds into your garden


----------



## baz_Jaq (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks 
yes he is up to date but may have a quick word with the vet just to make sure, I'm sure I have read they have to actually eat them, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## ploddingon (Jun 15, 2010)

I didnt know they carried lungworm! :eek6:

I was out in the garden with my niece this evening and moved a heavy baseball stand onto the lawn. OMG! Underneath there was a colony of the biggest slugs I have ever seen

Bobby was fascinated by them, and I ran for the tub of salt. My niece was intrigued and ended up going on a slug hunt armed with the tub of salt, just so she could see them disintegrate (her description of it all!)

I will have to be more aware, now I know they carry diseases - I thought they were just horrible plant eaters!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I remember a case where someone answered an advert for a "100% slug killer, no chemicals". It was quite expensive, but if it was going to solve the problem......

He received through the post a piece of plywood and a small toffee hammer. The instructions were "place slug/snail on board, strike with hammer until dead". He tried to sue under the trade descriptions act but the case failed as the product would ensure death if used correctly!


----------



## baz_Jaq (Aug 1, 2010)

Like that one:lol:

sure i can find a plank and a hammer


----------



## Hols<3Millie (Sep 2, 2010)

i just put some salt down - my pets won't touch the stuff


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

A commercial beer based trap would be my choice:

Beer Trap: Make Your Own Slug Pub ~ Slug Off


----------



## baz_Jaq (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for the reply's looks like the beer trap it is maybe with a bit of salt.

Could end up with a slightly sozzled staffy though :lol:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Diatomaceous Earth is v good. I put that down and they dont last long. Kind to animals -:thumbup: It's an internal wormer/mineral supplement, kills all the bugs in the garden too.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Growing Success Advanced Slug Killer is a truly 'advanced' Slug Killer because it is the only completely safe blue pellet that will only kill slugs and snails, and will not harm children, pets, birds, animals or wildlife etc. This product has already enjoyed overwhelming success in Europe and America. 
SUITABLE FOR ORGANIC GARDENING 
It is completely safe and will only kill slugs and snails. Because it contains no poison, there can be no secondary poisoning of birds or hedgehogs etc. that may eat the pellets.

LINK:
Advanced Slug Killer, from Growing Success - a Monro Brand

:thumbup:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

lisa0307 said:


> Growing Success Advanced Slug Killer is a truly advanced Slug Killer because it is the only completely safe blue pellet that will only kill slugs and snails, and will not harm children, pets, birds, animals or wildlife etc. This product has already enjoyed overwhelming success in Europe and America.
> SUITABLE FOR ORGANIC GARDENING
> It is completely safe and will only kill slugs and snails. Because it contains no poison, there can be no secondary poisoning of birds or hedgehogs etc. that may eat the pellets.
> 
> ...


Not heard of that one before - thank you.
I'll tell my MIL as she's a keen gardener.


----------

